# Matching Panel Said YES!!!!



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Surprise has a new mummy and daddy. At times we thought this day would never come and now its the best feeling in the world. 

Can't say anthing else speechless with a big grin


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiya,

Well done to you both,how lovely.    

We have our panel sometime in October to see if we are accepted to adopt.

Good luck
Wildi


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations, great news.  Enjoy the celebrations before surprise arrives!

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

many congrats!!! enjoy ur celebrating.  

look forward to hearing all bout intros etc.  

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

congratulations both! 

spill the details! 

Boy? girl? both? how old ext ext ....

so excited for you


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Congratulations   What wonderful news - enjoy your celebrations and that fantastic feeling now you're officially parents! 

CG xxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Yay Yay Yay  

Congratulations on the Match with your precious SON!!!  

When are intro's due to start? Keep us informed on developments, I love reading how intro's etc go as it reminds me of such precious times with my own DS  

Enjoy shopping for your son   and make sure that car seat is THE best car seat money can buy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab news 



xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Congratulations, really pleased for you.

Wishing you lots of love and happiness for the future.

x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## L456 (Sep 2, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

What brilliant news

xxxxxx


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Intros to start in a fortnight.

Surprise will be two in november.

Might be worth buying Mothercare shares after seeing what we will be spending this weekend and thats before Mrs Mx has been around the store looking at clothes,shoes and toys (the toys will be my weakness train sets and scaletrix are not really age appropriate but dad will love them )and obviously new outfits for herself and hand bags/changing bags.

Mind you diamond encrusted car seats are expensive.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mx4321 said:


> Mind you diamond encrusted car seats are expensive.


 Yes but probably very comfortable 

Enjoy intros and when you get a mo let us know how it goes


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations

       

That is excellent news.


Nefe
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

BRILLIANT BRILLIANT BRILLIANT NEWS !!! enjoy the shopping and spending I am sure mrs mx will


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

AHHHH congratulations it is so lovely to read and takes me back many many years!!!!!!!!! 

i just wanted to say its great a man a new daddy to be posting on her as well you should get in touch with Mr Cheese....Cheshire cheese.......I bet you 2 will have a lot in common!
Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

In a state of shock managed to come away from mothercare relatively unscathed.

Only a buggy, car seat and high chair. Suspect this is calm before the storm no clothes shopping at all, think its a tactic Mrs MX now on adoption leave so time to go to shops on her own and do the usual trick of making items appear from cupboards on piece saying I have had that ages.......

Mind you nearly had to sort a new wardrobe (still may) had a three hour battle putting up flat pack ward robe yesterday only to find that I could get the hinges aligned correctly, instructions clear as mud. After much ****** and jeffing and a great stay of control not to throw the whole b$%£%^ thing out the window admitted defeat and asked Mrs Mx to speak to relative to come round and have a look at it for me. (i have no patience for constructing flat pack)

Still have to build chest of drawers oh hum.

Least the cot is up.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mx4321 said:


> Mrs MX now on adoption leave so time to go to shops on her own and do the usual trick of making items appear from cupboards on piece saying I have had that ages.......


ohhh no , you know we do this ?


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Well we are now fully in to the intros and to be fair they are going really well. Hope this is not a kiss of death.

Four days so far, nappy changing, a meal out, ride in new pram and car seat, bath time all good. First visit to new home for a few hours cannot wait to until he is home permanently.

Would luv to show his picture, I know I am biased he would win a bonny baby competition, but security issues prevent this.

Its amazing what you find out from the FC's that SW's deem not important, as I have said previously birth parents do not approve of the adoption and the steps they have taken to prevent this action on a scale of 1-10 is a 11. Once introductions over we will be having "strong" words over theire failure to inform us of this.

But nothing is going to spoil this moment for us.

To conclude our little boy is a delight and we cannot believe how lucky we are to begin parenting him.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi MX

Wonderful to read how well things are going with your DS    I know such a shame we are unable to 'show off' our children but i'm sorry he couldn't possibly win the cutest baby award as my DS takes that title    ha ha we're all biased  

Worrying when you hear of SS refraining from giving all the facts  

Hope your intros continue to be fab and that your DS is soon home with you soon to begin the rest of his life


----------

